# Dual horn swap



## Tbone89 (Mar 7, 2018)

So I did the dual horn swap on my 2017 Cruze. There does not seem to be any type of instructions or videos of how to remove the front bumper for this project. I used the dual horn from a Gen 1 Cruze which I got off Amazon for $30. I will say though, they did not make enough room for a dual horn. This turned into a 3 hour project. I had to remove the driver side fog lamp assembly and even doing that it was still a tight fit. 

I was able to reach up and remove the horn from the bottom of the car with it jacked up and was able to use a socket wrench from the hole in the front with the fog light out. I managed to use the old bracket to mount the new horn but it’s not as secure as I’d like. There was a lot of bending to the bracket on the new horn and the screws for the fog light were a huge pain to get back in. Specifically the top screw which is wedged in a corner. I will have to possibly use some zip ties from the bracket connected to part of the frame for extra security, but it seems to work for now. Nothing spectacular about this project, but it was a huge annoyance that I couldn’t stand with this car. I attempted to make a video but I became frustrated about 20 minutes in. It’s possible, but not sure if worth the time.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Somebody did it with a RS last winter and didn't seem to have trouble getting around the fog light. 
He used pickup truck horns. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393...5-oem-dual-tone-silverado-horn-installed.html


----------

